# Peruvian longtail boas



## richyboa72 (Apr 4, 2018)

These are my pair of boa constrictor longicauda (Bcl) for short 
My female “mamma quilla “ is coming on really well .these boa are on only found in the tumbes mountain range in Peru, they go thru s massive colour change by the time there 3













she’s two in a few weeks,I measured her last week and she is 4.5ft and weighs 1100g ,they not massive snakes and will only be around 6ft when adult 
The male “Etso “ Is a different colour from his wife to be and a fair bit smaller 









when I measured him last week he’s 3ft and half the weight of his mrs to be
Both have never shown any aggression,I think the female would eat every day if you let her,she’s on small rats ever fortnight and will move up to 3weeks when she two as boas have a slower metabolism most other snakes and will soon get overweight 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## pinefamily (Apr 4, 2018)

Great photos.
I have noticed that boas are prone to weight gain, from photos I have seen on the net.


----------



## richyboa72 (Apr 4, 2018)

Thanks,yes they can get really fat if you don’t restrict there intake ,when there adult they will be on monthly feeds like my others,but Bcl are not as heavily bodied as a lot of boa species anyway 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Foozil (Apr 4, 2018)

Nice animals, thanks for sharing! I love their little moustaches.


----------



## Snapped (Apr 4, 2018)

Beautiful looking pair you have there, thanks for sharing


----------



## richyboa72 (Apr 4, 2018)

Thanks , I think there possibly my favourite of my collection and a 100%pure locality too


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snapped (Apr 5, 2018)

How many different species do you have? I really enjoy all your photos, slightly jealous we can't get them here in Australia!


----------



## richyboa72 (Apr 5, 2018)

Thanks snapped
I only have two species.
These are my pair of (bcl) boa constrictor longicauda my Peruvian longtails and my (Bci) boa constrictor imperata these are mostly my morphs but there are lots of pure locality classes as bci
I actually own two pure locality in my collection these are my Nicaraguan female and my corn island Red bellied Nicaraguan,this pair are from a little island just off the coast of Nicaragua and are very different to mainland with having a great red belly , I’m not sure why they haven’t been given species status really as they are so different and not only in looks but they feel really different too 
There are so many pure locality boas but as with pythons the gene pool has been muddied quite considerably over the years try to produce the perfect morph, some locality are as stunning as any morph but people want to take bits and bobs from different snakes to try produce an even better looking one but as you know it doesn’t always end up like that.
I feel it’s a shame as some pure locality have nearly been lost especially the hogg island boas, trying to find a pure Hogg these days is really difficult as there naturally hypomelananistic they have used this gene a lot in breeding 

I love my morphs but I’m determined to keep my locality types pure for future generations 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snapped (Apr 9, 2018)

Thanks for that info Richy, it's interesting to hear about the morphs, bit of a shame that (as you said) the pure Boas are becoming difficult to find. I'm off to look at more pics of these beauties!


----------



## Mick666 (Apr 9, 2018)

I love Richy's posts, it's so interesting to see animals that we can't get here. the patterns are so different.


----------



## richyboa72 (Apr 9, 2018)

Thanks snapped and mick666
Boas are pretty cool especially the locality ones they range from the small tarahumara boas from Mexico at around 4ft adult to the giants of Suriname/Guyana (the true red tail) this tail colour is outstanding at around 12/14ft.and really girthy
There is some amazing coloured morphs too, i have a fair few but like your pythons that have been interbred to try bring out the best of both worlds ,it doesn't always happen, evolution has kept them that way for a reason and I think sometimes they should be kept pure so they don't become extinct in our lifetime


Took an updated video of my Peruvian longtail boa constrictor,both shed last week and was looking great,both the same age but the female is romping away,there markings are really different from each other




Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk

My Peruvian boas are coming on a treat



this is the Male 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk

This my female
She's such a contrast from the male, can't wait to pair them this winter











Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

My female Peruvian shed the other night so I managed to get some outdoor pics of her

















Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------

